# Best Panel Wipe



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

From reading posts here on the most suitable Panel Wipe to use, it's either G-Techniq Panel Wipe or Bilt Hamber?

I want something that will remove all residue from my car before applying a wax.

Ideally, I would prefer a spray on panel wipe rather than the liquid G-techniq.

I just want to remove all the residue from using a tar remover (like Tardis) and after claying before applying the wax.

Is Bilt Hamber too severe in that it strips everything i.e., including previous coats of wax?

Thanks!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

What about ipa? 

Much cheaper lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

G tech panel wipe is spray on. Is very good.

iPA can leave behind polish residues although if waxing this is not as critical as if applying "ceramic" type sealants


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

In my opinion, body shop panel wipe i.e. what is used prior to a respray is better value for money. If you have a local auto-paint place nearby then try them. Alternatively, 5 litres of U-Pol panel wipe can be had for just under £20 online. I use the slow-evaporating stuff as it gives me more time to give it a wipedown.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Gtechniq pw is one of the best on the market


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My uncle's a painter so i use/nick what he has in his bodyshop which is Spies Hecker or U-Pol...detailing brands jumping in on such products doesn't interest me tbh.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Spies Hecker 7010 Panel Wipe.


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

suspal said:


> Spies Hecker 7010 Panel Wipe.


This isn't too harsh even when using top of delicate, softest paint?
Is it better than BH Cleanser Fluid or Gtechniq Panelwipe? How fast it will evaporate?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

IPA for me! very cheap, good for windows too, removes everthing prior to wax application. 
Gonz.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

I think IPA is really good. it's the one I use!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

The best panel wipe in my experience, is the gentlest one you can use that will still strip the oils of the polish you are using... Solvents capable of stripping polish oils can be quite aggressive, and different paints, plastics, and PPF's can have varying degrees of tolerance to the volatile chemicals used in 'panel wipe' type products. Different polishes also require different degrees of solvent aggression to remove their oils... What's more, very sensitive finishes also benefit from a product which contains some degree of lubrication, which most 'pure solvent' products (IPA, bodyshop panel solvent, etc.) lack.

Also, there is a health & safety concern when using bodyshop-grade panel cleaners, as the vapors they release are quite strong. I don't like using them in an inclosed space, and when I do, I wear a respirator with suitable filters. 

For polishes with very resilient oils, and materials that can withstand the stronger petroleum solvents, I will sometimes use bodyshop-grade panel cleaners. They're inexpensive, and very effective. However, these instances are rare, and I mostly use them in product testing to establish how durably a product fills. 

Most of the time I use something like CarPro Eraser, which uses milder alcohol based solvents, and also contains surfactants which give it some lubrication. I like to give some of the oilier polishes like Menzerna a few hits to make sure that all of the residue is removed, but for me this is a trade-off I am happy to make, as Eraser tends to be gentler on delicate surfaces (Films, plastics, old paints, etc.) than the more aggressive commercial products. Similarly, certain alcohol-based glass cleaners can also be used as mild panel wipes, although they typically do not have the lubrication of purpose-made products like Eraser.

Every now and again, you will come across a paint completely intolerant of solvent cleaning. In these cases, you fall back upon the age-old method of washing the panel with a mild detergent post-polishing. Here, you also have to pay attention to the solvency of your polishes, and LSP's. Fortunately, these situations are rare, as they can be quite frustrating.

Hopefully this helps... 

- Steampunk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> The best panel wipe in my experience, is the gentlest one you can use that will still strip the oils of the polish you are using... Solvents capable of stripping polish oils can be quite aggressive, and different paints, plastics, and PPF's can have varying degrees of tolerance to the volatile chemicals used in 'panel wipe' type products.
> 
> Most of the time I use something like CarPro Eraser, which uses milder alcohol based solvents, and also contains surfactants which give it some lubrication.
> 
> ...


There was somewhere here (I can't find it) comparison which led to me believe that IPA/Eraser doesn't cleans well enough when comparing Spies Hecker 7010, BH Cleanser Fluid or Gtechniq panel wipe.

I really don't know but I like cleanser fluid because it cleans very well and evaporate slowly. What do you think Steampunk is Eraser good enough before coatings?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

BH cleanser fluid is one of the few items that gets replaced time and time again, brilliant stuff.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

It is but also expensive


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

sm81 said:


> There was somewhere here (I can't find it) comparison which led to me believe that IPA/Eraser doesn't cleans well enough when comparing Spies Hecker 7010, BH Cleanser Fluid or Gtechniq panel wipe.
> 
> I really don't know but I like cleanser fluid because it cleans very well and evaporate slowly. What do you think Steampunk is Eraser good enough before coatings?


Whether a product cleans well or not depends upon what you're trying to clean. Some polishes clean up easier than others... Optimum polishes: after wiping down with a damp MF, there is very little left for a light IPA/Eraser wipedown to remove. Meguiar's or CarPro polishes: a single Eraser wipedown, and you're good to go. Menzerna or Scholl: for me, these take a few Eraser wipedowns to make sure there isn't anything left lurking, but it gets there in the end. This is a price I'm willing to pay due to the comparative gentleness of Eraser to the more aggressive solvents available. I've come across a few polishes that need stronger cleaners to remove, as have others detailers, but if I can't remove a polish with fairly gentle means I tend not to keep it in my collection.

Is Eraser the most powerful oil remover on the market? No, and for me, that's what I like about it. You can use it on some of the more sensitive surfaces without risking damage. It's kind of like how you don't always need straight APC to remove grime; sometimes diluting it 10, 20, 50, or even 100:1 works just fine and is less likely to ruin the material you're trying to clean. This is why I keep several different options in my arsenal, so that my response can always be proportional to my need.

I've tested all of the polishes in my collection with multiple different cleaners, so I have a pretty good idea of what it takes to remove them. When I apply nano coatings, I tend to select the products that are easier to clean up, just to save myself some hassle. This is just a personal decision. If you feel like you need a stronger cleaner to remove whatever polish you are using, you can use that cleaner safely, and the material can handle it, go for it.

Hopefully this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Using OP Polish II because of you:thumb:
I will crap bottle of Eraser next time. Thanks again:wave:


----------

